
Why is it (or was it) important to separate CSS from HTML? - RyanShook
https://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com/questions/271294/why-is-it-or-was-it-important-to-separate-css-from-html
======
jbob2000
Some frameworks have started to move away from the separation. Bootstrap has
these ‘style’ classes like “text-center” and “pull-right”, which is
essentially no different than doing “text-align: center” or “float: right” in
the style attribute.

I think a good developer will avoid being dogmatic about style and content
separation. My philosophy has been simplicity above all else. I will use a
style class if I can avoid some ugly CSS selectors, and if I see a tag with a
million style classes, I’ll wrap those up into a single class instead. It
takes a bit of iteration to reach a simple solution, but it pays off when you
have to return to the code in six months.

------
news_to_me
An interesting writeup is also linked there:
[https://keithjgrant.com/posts/2015/05/against-css-in-
js/](https://keithjgrant.com/posts/2015/05/against-css-in-js/)

